# You will need a license to use the Internet



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

I just learned all the bluster and blather about the SOPA (Stop Online Piracy Act) is really just a smoke-screen to cover the implementation of what is called ' Thick Whois '.

'Whois' is a registry of who owns which internet domain names such as guntrader.com, preparedsociety.com, etc. See: Whois Lookup

Currently a person can purchase an internet domain anonymously by giving fake information to the registrar.

Thick Whois would eliminate this possibility by requiring people who purchase a domain name to provide government identification. This database would of course be accessible to law enforcement, family courts, credit agencies, law firms, et al.

The next step in this clamp-down will be to require that any person who uses the Internet be identified by the government. The first stages of this are already in development. See: Internet Identity System Said Readied by Obama | OpenID

These programs are sold to the public with the usual benefits:
* stopping online fraud
* protecting children
* fighting Turr

Only a crazy person or criminal wouldn't want those benefits, right?

Websites such as preparedsociety.com or goldismoney.com which 'provide potentially harmful information', or 'facilitate illegal activity', or 'promote distrust' can easily be turned off.

The long-term effect will be a completely censored, government-controlled online experience just like we see in Saudi Arabia and China.

Americans absolutely LOVE being protected from dangerous foreigners, dangerous drugs, dangerous criminals, etc. etc. etc. They vote for it every cycle. This program will be hailed on CNN and FOX as a brilliant safety measure we desperately needed.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Tommy, 
I'll bet that you have stock in the drug companies don't ya? Its posts like this that get my blood pressure up and keep me on my blood pressure medicine. Some people may say that things like this are only "crazy paranoid talk" but I can see how it fits into their "Grand Scheme". 

The communist/socialist, left wingers have been attacking the free flow of ideals, information and he first amendment for quite a while. Information is just another thing they want to control, like food, water and firearms.

We may all have to wind up moving to North Korea to get back the rights that are being stolen from us bit by bit.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Or we might just have to use the internet to get the vote out and send these type people back home.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

brucehylton said:


> Or we might just have to use the internet to get the vote out and send these type people back home.


Or... you can go here and voice your annoyance with the government for meddling in still more of our affairs.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

TommyJefferson said:


> Currently a person can purchase an internet domain anonymously by giving fake information to the registrar.


Not saying it can't be done, but considering you also have to give credit card info for your charges, I would think when they verify the charge and the address data doesn't match what's on file at the credit card company you're purchase would be rejected.

Now if a registrar just makes the charge without minimal valid credit card verification then I suppose you could use all fake info, but I don't know of any registrars that do this.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Not saying it can't be done, but considering you also have to give credit card info for your charges, I would think when they verify the charge and the address data doesn't match what's on file at the credit card company you're purchase would be rejected.
> 
> Now if a registrar just makes the charge without minimal valid credit card verification then I suppose you could use all fake info, but I don't know of any registrars that do this.


Well, it all goes back to the paper trail, try to hide it and you only draw more attention to yourself. Ignore it and wind up being tracked right to your front door - Geeeze, what a monster we have created(or allowed to be created).


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I can see government's point though. They intend to lie to us, and don't want anyone calling them on it. 

Pretty soon the truth will be an outdated concept.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Not saying it can't be done, but considering you also have to give credit card info for your charges, I would think when they verify the charge and the address data doesn't match what's on file at the credit card company you're purchase would be rejected.
> 
> Now if a registrar just makes the charge without minimal valid credit card verification then I suppose you could use all fake info, but I don't know of any registrars that do this.


Just one more reason why I use VISA and MC "gift cards" for my on-line purchases. Just sayin'..............


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Now if a registrar just makes the charge without minimal valid credit card verification then I suppose you could use all fake info, but I don't know of any registrars that do this.


Namecheap is the registrar I use. They will accept money orders is you ask them.

Others are: BitDomain, Exoware, JetstarForever, KalyHost, Microtronix, OrangeWebsite.com, and Privacy Shark.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

jungatheart said:


> I can see government's point though. They intend to lie to us, and don't want anyone calling them on it.
> 
> Pretty soon the truth will be an outdated concept.


Interesting thought I was just dwelling on it last night while walking the security chief. Hitler always said if you told the lie big enough everyone would believe it. What if people got so used to hearing and believing lies that they would think that the truth was a lie and they would believe it too.:dunno:

As for subscribing to the internet and other tracable expendatures what about getting a money card from wallyworld that you could replennish with cash every now and then?:dunno:


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

The domain system, as originally set up, required that you use your real information when you registered a domain. It was only a number of years later when some tricksters figured out how to get around the system that they gave up on the rule. As someone who has built large sections of the net and been on it since its inception I strongly support going back to making people use real information when registering domains.

On the other hand the current system provides no real privacy as I can track you down no matter what you try. There are many who have tried to hide from me on the net but none who have succeeded. AKA I have very happy clients.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

TommyJefferson said:


> Namecheap is the registrar I use. They will accept money orders is you ask them.
> 
> Others are: BitDomain, Exoware, JetstarForever, KalyHost, Microtronix, OrangeWebsite.com, and Privacy Shark.


Can't say I've ever heard of any of those! Then again I've been a NSI guy since the beginning.


----------



## rcsaxby (Jan 21, 2012)

Things in this country are way out of hand.


----------

